# replacing laptop keyboard and fan (gulp!)



## jitterbug (Jan 10, 2005)

My son has a Gateway Solo 5300 laptop at school. He kept using it after the fan stopped, so now the keyboard is warped (and maybe more.) It's not under warranty. Gateway says they'll repair it for $600. I'm a tinkerer, so I'd like to do it myself even tho there may be other parts deformed. Does anyone here know where I might find instructions for doing this? Are special tools required to open up the case, etc.? The local PC Warehouse guy says they can't handle it.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy jitterbug...

Instructions for replacing the keyboard are below...

Replacing the keyboard

As far as disassembly to replace the fan these are for the 9300, it should be close to the 5300...

http://www.laptopsolutions.plc.uk/solo_9300_assembly_disassembly.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unless it's pretty cheap to fix, I'd scrap it. Pretty decent laptops are available in the $700 and up range, and they don't need any repairs.


----------



## stevedann (Aug 13, 2001)

...


----------



## stevedann (Aug 13, 2001)

Thanks for the replies, the keyboard on my Advent is very similar to the one in the link on the earlier reply, takes a minute (literally) to do. Local computer shop said it shouldn't take more than an hour and cost £35 for labour. So thank you very much for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------

